# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Patio attachment - hardwood

## Leond

Hi all, 
I was wondering if anyone could provide some advi*c*e for an attachment of a patio to a house.  
I am building 13m x 5m reversed pitch jarrah patio that has approval/building permit. My question is about attachment to the house.  
On my plans I didn’t show any reinforcements to the existing rafters and also didn’t state how many facia extension brackets I would use. Mainly hopefully the council would provide their thoughts. Long story short no comment just approval.  
Points- 
- Existing rafters are 120mmx34mm Jarrah at 600mm spacing
- 600mm overhang
- Brick veneer house
- Using Dunnings 22* extenda brackets.  
Questions,
What span should I put each bracket ? Every rafter ? Because all the photos show them at larger spans.  
Should I bother with reinforcement of the rafter with some structural pine ? I have heard that hardwood rafter you don’t need to ? And with the approval I am inclined to not, but don’t want to regret it.  
Cheers

----------


## r3nov8or

First up, a patio is a floor outside, not a roof, and a roof is what you are describing 
The council will have approved the structure based on the expectation that it will meet or exceed the Aust standards for residential construction. That they didn't provide any advice is not unusual and means they have no further responsibility for what is built. 
Your structure (e.g. fly-over roof) is very large (especially for inexperienced DIY), and given the questions you are asking I suggest you get local advice from a builder, carpenter, someone in the trade, to go onsite to go through it with you.

----------


## Marc

> First up, a patio is a floor outside, not a roof

  Sure ... in Spain or South America. Here it is a roofed area outside.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

> I am building 13m x 5m reversed pitch jarrah patio that has approval/building permit. My question is about attachment to the house.  
> On my plans I didn’t show any reinforcements to the existing rafters and also didn’t state how many facia extension brackets I would use. Mainly hopefully the council would provide their thoughts. Long story short no comment just approval.

   Very strange councils usually require detailed drawings that have been certified with timber sizes and type and attachment hardware.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Sure ... in Spain or South America. Here it is a roofed area outside.

   In terms of constructing a roof, patio would never do. Maybe "patio roof". Oh wait, that's a roof... Go figure

----------

